# Crank Shaft Sensor Issue



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings-
Last night after work I drove 1/4 mile down the road and the car started to struggledand hesitate, the more gas I applied the more it struggled / hesitated. I pulled into a parking lot, then the CEL threwout code 0802 Crankshaft sensor. After about 10 miuntes, when things warmed up it ran fine, but still displayed the code.

Last night I checked the sensor and its getting 5 volts on the harness side and the ohms reading is 536 ohms. The connection are clean as well. I cleared out the codes drove it around no problems.

This struggle / hesitation only happen, SOMTIMES, if the car has been sitting in the rain or misty weather all day and starts after about a 1/4-1/2 mile down the road. Additionally, it dissapears when the engine and components warm up. I'v been experiencing this for sometime, but it the first time the CEL came on. 

I know there's a probablity that its an electrical issue, but I'm not sure where. I don't think the distrbutor is going, because its 1-1/2 yrs old OEM part. Any thoughts?

Regards
Frank


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

with all the rain we've been getting Frank that must be particularly painful. 

If it makes you feel any better, the rain is hurting me too. The trunk of my trans am is filling up more and more because of a leak I can't find to fix. Makes me sad.

Unfortunately I have no relevant help for you on this one. Hopefully someone will post some helpful hints for ya.


Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> with all the rain we've been getting Frank that must be particularly painful.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, the rain is hurting me too. The trunk of my trans am is filling up more and more because of a leak I can't find to fix. Makes me sad.
> 
> ...


Well I heard the weather is suppose to clear up this Sunday. Are you going the Budwieser BBQ cookoff in Merimack this weekend?


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

You might be getting a knock sensor code soon.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Naijaboy said:


> You might be getting a knock sensor code soon.



How and why do you figure that?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The great mayority of problems that occurs while raining and/or high humidity can be traced back to the ignition system, particularly the ignition wires.

You might get away for a while by cleaning them good with Simple Green and applying some silicone protectant over them but that might just be a short-term fix.

You could sometimes test for this by spraying a fine mist of water from a sprayer over the wires. Test the car. Blow dry them up again and then do a final test. You might have to do this to a couple of other areas to try and pinpoint the problem.

Good luck.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jserrano said:


> The great mayority of problems that occurs while raining and/or high humidity can be traced back to the ignition system, particularly the ignition wires.
> 
> You might get away for a while by cleaning them good with Simple Green and applying some silicone protectant over them but that might just be a short-term fix.
> 
> ...



Thanks.,, 
I was planning on a full tune-up once the car hits 200,000 miles.. only 700 more to go!


----------

